# Ep3H Cwr?



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there a flashable stock ep3h anywhere I can only find Odin's.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1

or you can look up 2 threads from yours and see it for your self...its "pinned"....and EP3H is under Gingerbread


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

I still only see Odin files I'm looking for a clockwork flashable zip.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

Only Odin of the stock.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

mkarps said:


> Only Odin of the stock.


Somebody is working on a CWM flashable zip in the IRC. One person tested it and said it worked great, but the creator of the CWM file forgot to include a kernel (easy solution). Two downsides would be that you would still have to flash the modems in ODIN, but that's not a big deal, and you would have to make sure that you either flashed a Voodoo kernel, or you put your filesystem back to RFS before doing CWM recovery.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds good hopefully they'll post a link soon.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, this is likely pointless now as there is a new leak coming (hence the lack of thread just for this), but for those interested -

*CWR Deodexed Zipaligned Rooted Stock EP3HA*

I tested this coming from unrooted EE4 (which means rfs - must have partitions as rfs and not ext4, otherwise you WILL have problems) using CWM 4.0.1.4 (the one from *here*). This should not wipe recovery (it didn't for me at least). Also, make sure to do a factory reset/data wipe before rebooting after flashing this - otherwise you will again be very likely to have problems.

While this worked fine for me, YMMV, and as such flash this at your own risk. Hope its useful for folks.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

giving this a try today


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

bL33d said:


> giving this a try today


If you DLed this before late last night - redownload it. There were some issues that I found that I hopefully fixed (didn't get a chance to test it yet).


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

noticed cwm couldn't mount sd card which i think u mentioned but other then that it worked good.


----------

